# gheenoe or skiff??????



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

im new on this site but ive been a boater and fisherman for a long time i see alot of people talking about theese gheenoe i no wat they are but why are they so popular ???? i have a skiif i think skiffs are better becouse i like to run out in the bay on a choppy day and skiffs have more room and can go farther places with them so y are gheenoe so popular ??? i run with my 16 ft skiff/flats tiller all threw the keys and biscayne from matheson hammocks to eliot key an a 2 ft chop or more can gheenoe do that ? are they stable? i c they dont got much space hoping to here back


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Someone in your area should reply soon.  After to take a ride, you will understand. Or show up at the rally next month and meet the Army. ;D


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

i will definatley try to show up at the next rally but wats that all about? wat happens there ? wat do u do there and wen is it wat day?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

oh boy. i can tell you are young by your typing skills, so I will go easy on you 










i can do anything you can do with my gheenoe, and probably more. the new gheenoe's are in fact much more than you think you know about gheenoes. it is in essence a skiff.










i can also atest to their seaworthieness off shore as well. I have fished out side of port canaveral with this one and as well in 800' of water south of key west.

what makes them so good. well the name is what makes it so good. with 37 years worth of gheenoes being built that makes 90k + gheenoes that have been produced. approximately 15 different companies over time have done their best to duplicate this wonder of a boat. most have failed, and a couple still produce gheenoe knock off's. that in it's self tells me that the Gheen's are doing something right.

am i biased? yup. I am also the self proclaimed king of gheenoe. if you ever get a chance to take a demo on a gheenoe, prefferably the Low Tide 25 (like mine pictured above) you will have 1 of 2 thoughts afterwards. you will either love it or hate it. there is no in between. I will bet you will love it.

miami gheenoe'rs, somebody offer up the feller a ride.

on a side note, did you figure out the picture posting?


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

ur write about one thing i am young but ill tell u all something this 18 yr old can probally drive and build a better boat than 90% of the ppl here besides the fact that my dad owns a boat company (avanti ) i have a magnum and a pantera boats that i race in for fun but nothing bad just saying i just never been in a gheenoe and in rough water i think a skiff would handle better nothing is better than a deep v thats a fact in rough water but i would definatly like to go out on one they seem real nice but is thee any events here in miami i would luv to go out in a big group one day down here ???


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> ur write about one thing i am young but ill tell u all something this 18 yr old can probally drive and build a better boat than 90% of the ppl here besides the fact that my dad owns a boat company (avanti ) i have a magnum and a pantera boats that i race in for fun but  nothing bad just saying i just never been in a gheenoe and in rough water i think a skiff would handle better nothing is better than a deep v thats a fact in rough water but i would definatly like to go out on one they seem real nice but is thee any events here in miami i would luv to go out in a big group one day down here ???



That was one long sentence you typed. Be right back, I'm gonna go stab a pencil in my eye.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> That was one long sentence you typed.  Be right back, I'm gonna go stab a pencil in my eye.


LMAO


In regards to the original question. Gheenoes are popular for many reasons. They are great freshwater and inshore boats. The small size is a feature that lots of people find desirable and Gheenoe perfected it. The price is outstanding for what you get. They are well built boats which the builder will customize to your tastes. Also, my experience has been that they are unconditionally guaranteed by the builder.

Just like there is only one Harley-Davidson. There is only one Gheenoe. All the others look-a-likes are cheap copies.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

wat skool u go two?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Gheenoes aren't for offshore. It's about doing more with less.

Maybe if we have to 'splain it Gheenoe ain't for you.

Gheenoe rallys are where friends get together and and enjoy each others company and compare notes on building, customizing, and catching fish from one of the most unique crafts ever made. 

I'm sure daddy builds a nice product but, excluding myself, there is a full range of talant on this site that has produced some of the most exsquisite work known. There are professional craftsmen here that not only build superior products but come here to share their knowledge for free. There are complete amatuers that spend their valuble time persuing dreams and exploring their talents. You will meet some of the greatest people here that will bend over backwards to help you. 

What this site is about is friendly exchange for like minded people. It is not about false bravado. It is at times about bragging rights, but you got to stand on your own two feet around here. So, if you got something that might impress us welcome aboard, if not thanks for stopping by and tight lines.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

common guys, he's a kid, cut em a little slack.   Whether we knew it or not all of us were pretty wet behind the ears at 18. :

Raul, regardless of what the devout Gheenoe'rs tell you, Gheenoes are low freeboard inshore hulls. Yes you can go to the Bahamas in one under ideal conditions, but you could paddle over there on a longboard too, might have to depart from Islamorada to beat the current, but you could do it. Doesn't mean its the right or best tool for the job though. 

I was born and raised in Miami, left in 1998. I've fished nearly every inch of S. Florida from about Hillsboro Inlet to Key West. So I have some idea of where you're talking about running. If it were me, I would opt for a conventional skiff for that region, 16'-18' Hewes/Mavrick and the like. Between the inlets and large expanses of open water the skiff will serve you better. 

A Gheenoe will undoubtedly go places a skiff will not. Equally, the skiff will handle water conditions that would be dangerous or seriously uncomfortable in a Gheenoe. But at the end of the day a skiff will give you more possibilities in a variety of water and weather conditions over 365 day period than any Gheenoe. That said you can do a lot of fishing and boating with a Gheenoe in that area too, but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the tip i have more knowledge on them now


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Be careful at these so called ''Gheenoe rallys''. I hear they circle their Gheenoes at midnight and sacrifice a Gladesmen on a reef to satisfy the great Gheenoe god.






Not really...........I hope.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

The whole Gheenoe verses skiff pivots around 1 variable: Price (not value, but price). Do you want a deathly quiet 3-5 inch draft stalking poling boat then the ECC Gladesman (I fish this boat a lot even though I own a Caimen) or Caimen is your boat or Terrapin Dragonfly (my next favorite boat). Do you want an effective 3-5 inch draft on a budget (but much more noisy: "the trade off") Gheenoe LT 25. Either case both are great boats for the money.

Float Shallower,
Joezilla, The Flats Solicitor
Carbon Marine


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Be careful at these so called ''Gheenoe rallys''. I hear they circle their Gheenoes at midnight and sacrifice a Gladesmen on a reef to satisfy the great Gheenoe god.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey cal, come on out to the Rally and find out... [smiley=stirthepot.gif]
  ;D


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd would have no reservations going with an ''enemy'' skiff, but I have too many commitments over the next few weekends.   I would fully expect to get razzed. I wouldn't want it any other way. I like bustin ballz too. ;D It's all in fun. Yall have a good time,  and stay safe.Wear your PFD and kill switch. I wonder how may stories will be added to the big nutz, small boat thread. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Little Raul, maybe consider a nice quality super-skiff and also a 'Noe for the other stuff. I have a highsider and also often fish on a 13 'Noe. For a couple grand for the 'Noe without a lot of frills, and a used Gladesmen or a "something else" YOU COULD HAVE THE BEST OF ALL WORLDS!!


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

i havent really been up past hallover inlet much i usaully fish biscayne bay the upper keys and some deep see on a real calm day. i dont no how the channels and waters are up there, but from hollover down i no it like the back of my hand. the gheenoes i have seen are real nice i love the set up on them, but i need to take a ride in one. one thing i like in a small skiff is space, stability, and dry ride i found those three on my skiff its not the best one but i like it. the hual is just like a hewes im doing a couple touches to it now and thats it but the gheenoes and skiff are a great ride in the fl keys


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't really speak about any gheenoe other than a 13 footer, but there's nothing dry about it! A friend and I took his old gheenoe out several times with the 5hp Merc and I was sitting upfront. With the slightest bit of wind, I was getting soaked! And I'm talking about freshwater lakes.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

one thing that i see even thoe u can make them custom is the space on a gheenoe not that much to play around with one thing i learned is having a well balanced boat so the boat can navigate good becouse your not supposed to fight with the waves u got to ride them if ur boat is unbalanced it aint running write and space i like to be able to walk around and have room for a cooler or some extras in a gheenoe u dont have much space


----------



## CarbonMarineJason (Aug 21, 2008)

When are we gonna engineer the adjustable hull?
you have an extreme V while crossing the bay, and flat/tunnel
when entering the shallows?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> When are we gonna engineer the adjustable hull?
> you have an extreme V while crossing the bay, and flat/tunnel
> when entering the shallows?



Make one on that fancy new machine you just got Joe!  ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> When are we gonna engineer the adjustable hull?
> you have an extreme V while crossing the bay, and flat/tunnel
> when entering the shallows?


Hopefully after we learn to use better grammar. Let us concern ourselves with being able to construct a thought that makes sense. Then put that down into writing in a way that others can read, comprehend, and be able to make a halfway intelligent retort without wanting to blow out brains out.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Hopefully after we learn to use better grammar. Let us concern ourselves with being able to construct a thought that makes sense. Then put that down into writing in a way that others can read, comprehend, and be able to make a halfway intelligent retort without wanting to blow out brains out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

all i have to say is that gheenoes have plenty of room this is my custom classic dh fully loaded for a full day of fishing and we still had plenty of room to move around.










Alex


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hopefully after we learn to use better grammar. Let us concern ourselves with being able to construct a thought that makes sense. Then put that down into writing in a way that others can read, comprehend, and be able to make a halfway intelligent retort without wanting to blow out brains out.



I think you meant blow our brains out ;D You know what they say about people in glass houses? 



> all i have to say is that gheenoes have plenty of room this is my custom classic dh fully loaded for a full day of fishing and we still had plenty of room to move around.


Alex, You bring up a good point. For many of us we have had the bigger boats. Bigger boats have their own set of considerations. For me microskiffs are the perfect platform because of their size.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

A mistake here and there is forgiveable. I'm just a dumb fireman. What do I know?


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

from early am till about 10am is ok for a gheenoe on biscayne bay with the forcast for a light chop 
if you cross over, for about 20% of your run your going to get pounded in the middle from the two to ocassional three footers on a normal day on your way back 
can it be done "yes" has it been done "yes" would I do it on a regular basis "no" 
I have a LT15 and it handles the chop better then a classic but perfer to cross the bay in any of my buddy's bay or flats boats ;D
I could give you a ride on a mon or tues after 9 am out of matheson hammock just let me know


----------

